# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Introduction!!!

## rituluise

Hello , friends My self ritu luise. I am glad that I am over here. I love to talk with all of you guys and that 's great that we all build up a very good communication with each other.

----------


## rajnish

Hello and welcome her in this community.Enjoy the stay here.

----------


## sumrcol

Hi,

I am sumcol. I just registered with this community. I am dealing with my business which travel based. There are various things which I really wants to discuses here and that is the big reason why I am here. Thank you to the administrator who permit me as a member of this community.

----------


## baneyanny

Hi,

I am also new here and this is my first post actually I am dealing one of my project which is based on travel theme that's why I am here to explore as much as I can from here. There are various ways to discuses on topics but I think forums is the best way to get a right answer and also suggestion about any problem. Thank you to the administrator for permitting me as a member of this community.

----------

